# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers >  Aspirer les fichiers PDF d'un site web.

## zakarinalaw

Bonjour,

Je cherche un outil pour aspirer tous les fichiers .pdf d'un site web .

Merci  vous.

----------


## Nhaps

Il faut avoir un sacr souffle pour faire ca  ::roll::

----------


## zakarinalaw

Quelle version de " sacr souffle " vous proposez .. !?

----------


## Sunchaser

"PDF", c'est "Pipe De Folie" ?
 ::aie:: 

Ceci expliquerait cela, peut tre ...

----------


## zakarinalaw

Je cherche une solution  me donner SVP , je ne voudrais pas des paroles inutiles.

Merci ..

----------


## lola06

> Je cherche une solution  me donner SVP , je ne voudrais pas des paroles inutiles.
> 
> Merci ..


Il aurait mieux valu ne pas mettre ton message dans la taverne alors...

----------


## Sunchaser

> Il aurait mieux valu ne pas mettre ton message dans la taverne alors...


Carrement !
Il y a un gros virus qui a infect la Taverne, "Sunchaser", qui pourri toute discussion depuis bien trop longtemps, tu aurais d te renseigner ...  ::mrgreen:: 

Bref, dsol je n'ai pas ta rponse, et je trouve ta question assez trange.
Vu "de loin", comme cela sans plus d'explications, cela ressemblerait presque  un truc "limite".

----------


## zakarinalaw

Je trouve que c'est honteux d'avoir des intervenants de ce genre  ::aie::  .

Mais je trouve aussi que c'est bien d'activer le mode 'silence' si vos comptences sont inutiles.  ::aie::

----------


## Sunchaser

> Je trouve que c'est honteux d'avoir des intervenants de ce genre  .
> 
> Mais je trouve aussi que c'est bien d'activer le mode 'silence' si vos comptences sont inutiles.


Ok, tu pourrais aussi bien aller:
. soit poser des questions cohrentes dans le forum qui convient, en respectant les rgles du forum
. soit aller jouer ailleurs, dans une cour de maternelle ou bien un truc de ton niveau, parceque la tu me chauffes et il me viens l'envie de te botter le derrire.

Si tu n'as pas compris que tu es aussi dans la Taverne, et que "tout" peut arriver. C'est pourtant crit bien gros.
Un problme de lecture / comprhension de ce que l'on lit ? Surement, vu le niveau actuel ... 

(sinon, mes comptences et moi, tu sais ce qu'on te dit)

----------


## Invit

> Je trouve que c'est honteux d'avoir des intervenants de ce genre  .


Je suis tout  fait d'accord avec toi, c'est insupportable de se faire troller un si beau sujet si prometteur.
On arrive  la neuvime rponse et il n'y a rien de constructif, c'est insupportable.
J'appelle tout de suite Dieudonn.

----------


## zakarinalaw

> Ok, tu pourrais aussi bien aller:
> . soit poser des questions cohrentes dans le forum qui convient, en respectant les rgles du forum
> . soit aller jouer ailleurs, dans une cour de maternelle ou bien un truc de ton niveau, parceque la tu me chauffes et il me viens l'envie de te botter le derrire.
> 
> Si tu n'as pas compris que tu es aussi dans la Taverne, et que "tout" peut arriver. C'est pourtant crit bien gros.
> Un problme de lecture / comprhension de ce que l'on lit ? Surement, vu le niveau actuel ... 
> 
> (sinon, mes comptences et moi, tu sais ce qu'on te dit)



Encore des conneries  ::cry::  , j'ai l'impression qu'un blanc qui parle l , ma question tait bien claire au dbut , mais jusqu'au l y a mme une personne qui peut donner une rponse convenable, je ne cherche plus la solution.  ::aie::   ::aie::  .  et toi le vide tu resteras vide  ::cry::

----------


## Auteur

> ma question tait bien claire au dbut , mais jusqu'au l y a mme une personne qui peut donner une rponse convenable, je ne cherche plus la solution.   .  et toi le vide tu resteras vide


Pourtant Sunchaser a rpondu :



> Vu "de loin", comme cela sans plus d'explications, cela ressemblerait presque  un truc "limite".


Lis galement le paragraphe "Aspects juridiques" :
http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aspirateur_de_site_web

----------


## giragu03

Pour aspirer, va voir a : http://www.rowenta.fr/pages/default.aspx




> je ne cherche plus la solution


Tu veux plutt dire que tu ne cherches *pas* (et que tu n'as pas cherch) parce qu'une recherche "aspirer site web" m'a donn des liens (je n'ai pas test les programmes en question car je n'ai pas de site perso  aspirer et celui d'un autre, ce serait plus ou moins illgal donc je ne vais pas m'aventurer  a).

----------


## zakarinalaw

> Pour aspirer, va voir a : http://www.rowenta.fr/pages/default.aspx
> 
> Cher giragu03 , o elles sont tombs tes lunettes.
> 
> Je t'invite  refaire une lecture de ma demande o j'ai bien dit  
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> ...


On sais tous chercher sur le net sauf que les outils que j'ai trouv ne m'ont pas permis de faire l'affaire.

Il y a HTTRACK & Black Window qui font l'aspiration entire d'un site web, moi je veux rcuprer que les fichiers de lextension .pdf .

Si vous avez quoi proposer, allez y faits le , dans le cas inverse et si vous n'tes pas capables de le faire .. arrtez vos tonnes des critures inutiles et vos parasites et laisser le tour aux gens capables ..    et merci  :8-):

----------


## Nhaps

> arrtez vos tonnes des critures inutiles et vos parasites et laisser le tour aux gens capables ..    et merci


Tu sais, nous sommes tous des gens capables. Mais nous sommes dans la taverne.

Et ne fait pas ton petit moralisateur, car tu te ridiculises encore plus.
Il y a plusieurs portes sur ce forum, mais il a fallut que tu ouvres la pire.

Sur ce, nous on continue de danser ! 

 ::lahola::  ::lahola::  ::lahola::

----------


## zakarinalaw

> Tu sais, nous sommes tous des gens capables. Mais nous sommes dans la taverne.


Je ne vois pas encore ta capabilit  ::aie::  , puisque je n'ai pas encore reu de plus de ta part, mais l j'ai l'impression que je suis en train de perdre le temps avec des incomptents dans le mal endroit ..  ::lol::

----------


## Auteur

> Je cherche une solution  me donner SVP , je ne voudrais pas des paroles inutiles.





> Je trouve que c'est honteux d'avoir des intervenants de ce genre  .
> Mais je trouve aussi que c'est bien d'activer le mode 'silence' si vos comptences sont inutiles.





> Si vous avez quoi proposer, allez y faits le , dans le cas inverse et si vous n'tes pas capables de le faire .. arrtez vos tonnes des critures inutiles et vos parasites et laisser le tour aux gens capables ..    et merci





> Je ne vois pas encore ta capabilit  , puisque je n'ai pas encore reu de plus de ta part, mais l j'ai l'impression que je suis en train de perdre le temps avec des incomptents dans le mal endroit ..


la discussion est close dans ce cas ?

----------


## zakarinalaw

> la discussion est close dans ce cas ?



Oui grand chef la discussion est close puisqu'il n y a personne capable pour rpondre  ma demande ...  ::D:  je peux chercher ailleurs ..  ::aie::

----------


## Auteur

J'ai rpondu  ta question prcdemment et je t'ai conseill galement le paragraphe concernant les aspects juridiques.

Et combien de fichiers PDF veux-tu rcuprer ? S'il y a une vingtaine de fichiers a ce fait manuellement. S'il y en a une centaine, que vas-tu en faire ?

----------


## giragu03

> Il y a HTTRACK & Black Window qui font l'aspiration entire d'un site web, moi je veux rcuprer que les fichiers de lextension .pdf .


C'est quand mme facile de faire un script qui te supprime tout le reste (mthode qui est pourrie, je te le concde, mais  dfaut de mieux on pourrait s'en contenter puisque tu peux arriver au rsultat souhait). Et si tu n'y arrives pas, en postant dans le forum adapt ce que tu as fait, en dcrivant ton problme et en tant un petit peu plus aimable qu'ici, je suis sur qu'il y aura des gens qui t'aideront  avancer.

De plus, il semblerait qu'avec Httrack il y ait des options pour filtrer les fichiers que tu veux tlcharger. Tu dis que "On sais tous chercher sur le net ", mais visiblement certains mieux que d'autres.

----------


## BornBanane

> Je cherche une solution  me donner SVP , je ne voudrais pas des paroles inutiles.
> 
> Merci ..


Voir ici ou mieux l

----------


## Robin56

> Je ne vois pas encore ta capabilit  , puisque je n'ai pas encore reu de plus de ta part, mais l j'ai l'impression que je suis en train de perdre le temps avec des incomptents dans le mal endroit ..


Tout dpend de quelle comptence nous parlons. Nous sommes dans la taverne ici donc on recherche des comptences de taverniers. Dans un forum technique, on recherche surement des comptences de techniciens (mais moi la technique a me dpasse .. hips !).

----------


## Auteur

D'ailleurs  partir du moment o on clique sur la section Taverne, va savoir pourquoi, on perd toutes nos connaissances techniques.  ::marteau::

----------


## Captain_JS

> D'ailleurs  partir du moment o on clique sur la section Taverne, va savoir pourquoi, on perd toutes nos connaissances techniques.


T'inquite pas lui il a perdu quelques notions d'orthographe  ::aie::

----------


## YvesGFi

Vu l'arrogance du demandeur, j'hsite  
 * lui donner la rponse
 * lui dire de lancer sa recherche directement sous Google (oui, oui, Google est ton ami)
 * lui dire chercher sur le site Libellule qui a consacr un guide trs bien fait  ce sujet dans leur forum...

Je pense que je vais en rester l.

Quand on a besoin d'une info, on cible l'endroit o on demande (pas dans la taverne), on dit bonjour et on demande poliment ... et surtout on n'enguirlande pas les gens.

Le strict respect de ces simples rgles amne bien souvent des rponses pertinentes, prcises ... et attendues.

----------


## shadowmoon

> De plus, il semblerait qu'avec Httrack il y ait des options pour filtrer les fichiers que tu veux tlcharger.


Je confirme, je l'ai utilis, quelques annes en arrire, pour rcuprer, de faon automatise, tous les pdf de l'ensemble des cours mis  disposition sur le campus virtuel de mon cole d'ingnieur en informatique. Il suffit de paramtrer ce logiciel de la bonne manire et c'est assez facile  faire.

zakarinalaw, nous ne sommes pas l pour faire le travail  ta place, des solutions ont t voques,  toi de les mettre en uvre.

----------

